# About those plastic flash filters...



## domu221 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi guys! So I've done some amount of flash photography in a wedding and a birthday party, but I'm still curious about some those flash filters.

I have a Nikon D3100 and a D7000 with my 16-85mm that I shoot when I use flash and a 35mm when I shoot without flash. I also have a Nikon SB700.

So 3 things came with my SB700: 1 white diffuser, 1 flourescent filter, and 1 incandescent filter, and here are some questions for you pros to answer :

There's this diffuser thing that I can pull out my SB700 (the one on top of the light, attached to a card that you cant really take out). When should I use this over the external plastic one? Should I use them together with my filters and my external diffuser?
If I attach a filter, should I also connect the white external diffuser?
Lastly, do I still need to set the White Balance on my Camera if I attach my filters? Should I use Auto, Incandescent/Flourescent, or Flash?

I take pictures of people, mostly with bounced flash, but sometimes the flash is fired directly on them


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Strobist: Lighting 101


----------



## SCraig (Jul 6, 2012)

domu221 said:


> So 3 things came with my SB700: 1 white diffuser, 1 flourescent filter, and 1 incandescent filter, and here are some questions for you pros to answer :
> 
> There's this diffuser thing that I can pull out my SB700 (the one on top of the light, attached to a card that you cant really take out). When should I use this over the external plastic one? Should I use them together with my filters and my external diffuser?
> If I attach a filter, should I also connect the white external diffuser?
> Lastly, do I still need to set the White Balance on my Camera if I attach my filters? Should I use Auto, Incandescent/Flourescent, or Flash?


Section "E" of the SB-700 owner's manual has some really interesting information on how to use those devices.

1.  You can if you want to but you don't have to.  Depends on the situation.
2.  You can't get both the diffuser dome and an external filter to mount at the same time.
3.  See page E-22 of the owner's manual.  It describes what is needed with each filter.


----------



## domu221 (Jul 7, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Strobist: Lighting 101


This is a good resource that covers a lot of different topics. But its mostly for those with multiple flashes.... I only have one flash attached to my camera and have no intention setting up a studio or getting more flashes (except when i wanna replace my current one). It also didnt answer any of my questions.



> Section "E" of the SB-700 owner's manual has some really interesting information on how to use those devices.
> 
> 1.  You can if you want to but you don't have to.  Depends on the situation.
> 2.  You can't get both the diffuser dome and an external filter to mount at the same time.
> 3.  See page E-22 of the owner's manual.  It describes what is needed with each filter.


 i dont have the manual lol, but ill download the one in the nikonusa site. Can you please elaborate #1


----------



## SCraig (Jul 7, 2012)

domu221 said:


> i dont have the manual lol, but ill download the one in the nikonusa site. Can you please elaborate #1


The pull-out panel is not a diffuser as such, it is a "Wide Panel" to make the beam spread wider.  It can be used with the diffuser dome on if needed.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

Just to be clear, you do know that each filter is to be used with corresponding light - use the fluorescent filter with fluorescent ambient light, use the tungsten filter with tungsten ambient light.

I am sure you know this, but #3 confused me a bit.

To answer your question, yes, you should have to set the white balance (or correct in raw processing) to match the color temperature of the light. The filter is used to match the flash to the ambient light, that way you don't get that weird effect where the foreground is one color, and the background is another. The manual may give the exact color temperature of the filtered flash, as it is likely the predominant light source.


----------



## domu221 (Jul 7, 2012)

oh cool. the manual answered my question #3. It says when I use the plastic filter, it automatically sends data to my camera so I just need to put it in auto or flash white balance.

All I need is to know the difference between the diffuser 'dome' and the one that's attached to the flash! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 7, 2012)

Cool! Are the filters encoded then, or does it measure WB at preflash? If it measures the WB at preflash, you may run into some issues.


----------

